# powercfg Command-Befehl um Monitorhelligkeit zu verringern



## Musterlösung (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne per Commandbefehl die Helligkeit vom Laptop-Monitor stufenlos regulieren. Am bestes wäre ein Befehl, der einfach die Helligkeit in 10% Schritten erhöht bzw. verringert. 

Mit powercfg.exe müsste das irgendwie machbar sein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das aktive Windows Energieprofil per Batch o.ä. auszulesen und dann die Helligkeit zu regulieren?


----------

